# Calgary Science School?



## in4med2 (Jun 27, 2010)

My son received admission for both FFCA and Calgary Science School. I have heard a whole bunch of good and bad about FFCA but not much about CSS!

Any thoughts on which is a better option?


----------



## Mehreeen (Jan 27, 2014)

*CSS vs FFCA*

Hi,
I was trying to find some reviews about Calgary Science School. Can you please help me in selecting school for my son. he is in FFCA right now and we have meeting in CSS tomorrow. What do you suggest me? Which school is best?
Thanks


----------

